# BBA and Snails



## jon22b (May 27, 2007)

I have a planted tank with hairgrass only. A couple of weeks ago I had some BBA in the tank previously. Now there are some snails in there and I noticed that they are eating the BBA, now my tank has no BBA. I haven't changed anything, so I think perhaps if you have a BBA problem, snails might help. I am no expert, but its what I have seen from my observation.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

What kinda of snails?


----------



## jon22b (May 27, 2007)

I am not sure, they just appeared out of nowhere. I'll take a pic and post it.


----------

